# Brand New - HGVC Owner



## ette212 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm brand new to the forum and have... well, a lot of questions. I'll definitely browse through, but want to figure out what to do.

I'm realizing now that I was completely blindsided into buying my HGVC ownership directly from HGVC after looking at resale prices online. I feel like I'm probably too far into it now to sell and buy another (I have 5 years left on my mortgage).

My main question is... what is the best place to buy more points/add to my existing time share? I see a ton of places online but they're all pretty sketchy looking but are DIRT CHEAP.

If I buy from a reputable reseller, can I use the points just like my regularly allotted points from HGVC? Currently I'm on odd years but if resales are as cheap as they appear, I want to upgrade and add points, even if it's at another property. In fact, I'd prefer it to be at another property so that I have options outside of my home resort.

...I should also add that the more I read the forum, the more of an idiot I feel having bought it when I did 4 1/2 years ago. The money that I have put into this is ridiculous. 

Thanks everyone!

Hoping to learn lots.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2015)

Welcome to TUG...absolutely no reason to beat yourself up over the purchase as you likely have purchased a very quality timeshare you can enjoy for many years...and now that you have found the TUG family, you will find ways to make the most of that purchase!

Yes you could have likely bought it for far less on the resale market, but that same story is shared with literally tens of thousands of other members here, so you are in good company =)

Ill move this to the hilton forum so you can mesh with the owners there who can give you all the help you need!


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 14, 2015)

Seth Nock and Judi Koslowski are usually the recommended resellers for HGVC. But I bought mine on EBay. Check the seller reputation on Here for the EBay seller if you go that route. Pay off your mortgage first if you can, that would make more sense. Also take the time to think about how many points you really need to get the units you want. Don't buy too much. Read the FAQs about HGVC on Tug2.net, if you haven't already. Don't feel bad, a lot of people come here AFTER they buy from the developer and pay too much. Just join TUG and learn to use what you have. It's the best $15 you will spend. good luck.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 14, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum and have... well, a lot of questions. I'll definitely browse through, but want to figure out what to do.
> 
> ...



Welcome to TUG.  

Don't beat yourself up.  You bought into a great system and have had 4.5 years of great vacations so it was money well spent.  So much so apparently that you want to add-on more HGVC points.  

I bought my resale HGVC points from a real estate broker Seth Nock.
He's well regarded in the HGVC resale world as are a few other brokers.
You can buy on ebay but Hilton has ROFR (right of first refusal) and may buy anything too cheap so you can waste time and money chasing something super cheap.  

Your resale points mesh with your developer points so you can combine them and book.
If you purchase an affiliate resort you may have to prepay your MF's (Maintenance Fees) in order to combine your points.
You may want to consider buying into an affiliate resort and just converting those points over to the Club.  Some of them are very economical and Hilton doesn't have ROFR at the affiliates.  

Feel free to ask any more questions you have.  
We are happy to help.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 14, 2015)

chriskre said:


> Welcome to TUG.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up.  You bought into a great system and have had 4.5 years of great vacations so it was money well spent.  So much so apparently that you want to add-on more HGVC points.
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Here is where another sad part comes in... Unfortunately I have *not* enjoyed 4.5 years of vacations because I was unemployed for 2 years and could barely afford my mortgage each month, much less buy plane tickets and pay maintenance fees... I suppose this is less of a stupid/sad thing than just being a casualty of the economy, but I was paying for the mortgage and hanging on for dear life because I didn't want to lose it and didn't look into reselling.

I'm essentially new even to using my timeshare because I'm finally able to pay my long-owed maintenance fees this year so I'm going to start planning a trip.

What is an example of an affiliate resort?

It's probably wise for me to follow *alexadeparis's* advice and pay off my existing mortgage before tacking on more... But I love the idea of having more points.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 14, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is where another sad part comes in... Unfortunately I have *not* enjoyed 4.5 years of vacations because I was unemployed for 2 years and could barely afford my mortgage each month, much less buy plane tickets and pay maintenance fees... I suppose this is less of a stupid/sad thing than just being a casualty of the economy, but I was paying for the mortgage and hanging on for dear life because I didn't want to lose it and didn't look into reselling.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that.
The economy has been very unkind to many.

An affiliate are the SW Florida resorts, some of the Hawaii resorts like Bay Club and the Grand Pacific resorts although they are a little trickier to purchase because GP has some deal with HGVC to make it more difficult to convert.  
The Florida affiliates seem easier to convert.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 14, 2015)

*chriskre*, did you have an existing HGVC ownership before you purchased resale points?


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 14, 2015)

What exactly do you own?  Its best to understand how to make use of what you have before you add more.  You could have made some reservations and rented them to help offset your costs.  HGVC points can be used at any resort, you dont have to always stay at your home resort!

I started with odd years from HGVC my first purchase too.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 14, 2015)

To answer your question: Any new points you buy resale will be merged with your existing account. You will have separate MF bills for each unit, but only have to pay member-dues once. If you buy at an affiliate, however, those points are typically kept separate, but can be added for joint use upon request.

If you are unable to travel to a HGVC resort, you may be able to still enjoy a getaway to a nearby RCI resort, which you can book thru the member's website using the RCI access portal.

The best way to deal with anything for which you paid too much (car, TV or TS):
Increase its value to _you_ by using it as best you can for your own enjoyment.
.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 14, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is where another sad part comes in... Unfortunately I have *not* enjoyed 4.5 years of vacations because I was unemployed for 2 years and could barely afford my mortgage each month, much less buy plane tickets and pay maintenance fees... I suppose this is less of a stupid/sad thing than just being a casualty of the economy, but I was paying for the mortgage and hanging on for dear life because I didn't want to lose it and didn't look into reselling.
> 
> ...



I agree that paying off your existing mortgage first makes sense before buying anything else.

I also suggest using your timeshare first to truly understand how things work before throwing more money into it. Don't base your purchase decision simply on the Hilton name or what you might have heard from a Hilton timeshare presentation. You need to learn as much as you can about Hilton's timeshare system ("reality" vs "fantasy") and determine if more points makes sense.

Here's an HGVC overview that I wrote. You might find it helpful - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208324

I also suggest that folks branch out. HGVC is not the only game in town.  
Spend some time on TUG  to learn about the other options available to you and your family. Each timeshare system has their PROs and CONs.

For examples see these threads:
"Question: For anyone that owns more then one time share" (2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210627
"HGVC + Worldmark owners - Questions Please" (2013) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202811

_Whatever you decide, don't put all of your future vacation dollars into timesharing. This will give you the flexibility in the future to choose the best way to visit your desired destinations. There might not be a timeshare at the location that you want to visit or if there is a timeshare it may be very hard to get an exchange. You may also want to visit a destination in an entirely different way via a cruise, hotel/resort stay, special discounted travel package, tour company, beach house rental, etc_.

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## presley (Feb 14, 2015)

^alwysonvac is spot on.  

Do not bother buying anything else until you paid off what you already have.  You need to learn how to use what you have.  You can use cash for discounted rooms in HGVC during open season. You can buy discounted weeks in RCI without having to buy more timeshares.  

You may decide that you want something else besides HGVC.  You still have a lot of research to do.  I don't suggest buying anything else right now.  There are a lot of very happy HGVC owners here who can teach you how to get the most out of what you already have.  Learn to use what you own before you get involved in more purchases.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 14, 2015)

ette212 said:


> *chriskre*, did you have an existing HGVC ownership before you purchased resale points?



No
I purchased my one and only resale HGVC non affiliate property from Seth Nock.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 14, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> What exactly do you own?  Its best to understand how to make use of what you have before you add more.  You could have made some reservations and rented them to help offset your costs.  HGVC points can be used at any resort, you dont have to always stay at your home resort!
> 
> I started with odd years from HGVC my first purchase too.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone for all of the helpful information so far!

I own a Silver season share (odd years, 3500 pts) at HGVC SeaWorld.

I was behind on my maintenance fees and lost all of my points from 2011 and 2013, unfortunately (was unemployed so couldn't use them or afford fees).

Basically I'm starting from scratch, but too deep into the contract to resell for a huge loss.

I definitely think I'll hold off on buying more points and figure out the best way to use what I have first.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 14, 2015)

Trying not to beat myself up... Is it true that I could have used my points to pay for my maintenance fees? Or is it only possible to do that with bonus points?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 14, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Trying not to beat myself up... Is it true that I could have used my points to pay for my maintenance fees? Or is it only possible to do that with bonus points?



Only bonus points can be used for paying MF's.
But you can charge 'em to a CC and then play the balance transfer game.
_... If you necessary._

Feel free to ask anything that comes to mind.
It lets the old timers feel useful.
.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 14, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Trying not to beat myself up... Is it true that I could have used my points to pay for my maintenance fees? Or is it only possible to do that with bonus points?




Bonus points can be used to pay fees, here is a link to the full club rules, download the PDF file. Page 8 explains what you could have done with bonus points, probably expired now.

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/club-rules/



Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## ette212 (Feb 14, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Bonus points can be used to pay fees, here is a link to the full club rules, download the PDF file. Page 8 explains what you could have done with bonus points, probably expired now.
> 
> http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/club-rules/
> 
> ...



I don't think I ever had any bonus points, so I feel slightly better, even though that's another point of having been "duped" into buying the timeshare at full price with no incentives. 

I also don't have a credit card (lost job, lost house, lost quite a few things) so I didn't have that option, but I'm back on track and getting back on my feet!


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 14, 2015)

ette212 said:


> I don't think I ever had any bonus points, so I feel slightly better, even though that's another point of having been "duped" into buying the timeshare at full price with no incentives.
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't have a credit card (lost job, lost house, lost quite a few things) so I didn't have that option, but I'm back on track and getting back on my feet!




Check out the point stretching options, weekdays are cheaper, you could do some driveable 3 day getaways if you are close to any of the resorts.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## ette212 (Feb 14, 2015)

Do they still send out the nice colorful resort booklet every year? I haven't gotten one for a while.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 15, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Do they still send out the nice colorful resort booklet every year? I haven't gotten one for a while.



Nope. It's all online now: http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/

I assume that you have an account at the members' website.
_If not:_ https://www.hgvclub.com/login.php ("create new account").
Under "My Account," visit "Manage Communications" for some choices.
.


----------



## presley (Feb 15, 2015)

ette212 said:


> I own a Silver season share (odd years, 3500 pts) at HGVC SeaWorld.



A few things you can do with that:

Book HGVC (obviously)
Book a one bedroom in any season in any resort in RCI
Bank your 2015 points to 2016 and borrow 2017 points to 2016 and have 7000 points for 2016 if you want a higher point level room in HGVC

Remember, you can book open season for cash at any HGVC resort.  You could use your HGVC points for any resort in RCI and still do short stays in HGVC.

While not a good value, you can use points towards a cruise or RV rental. 

If you know the year before your points are coming that you won't be able to use them, you can convert them to hhonors points for hotels and they will not expire.  Many times, you only get a couple nighst in a hotel for your week of timeshare points, but at least they aren't totally going down the drain.


----------



## Jason245 (Feb 15, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is where another sad part comes in... Unfortunately I have *not* enjoyed 4.5 years of vacations because I was unemployed for 2 years and could barely afford my mortgage each month, much less buy plane tickets and pay maintenance fees... I suppose this is less of a stupid/sad thing than just being a casualty of the economy, but I was paying for the mortgage and hanging on for dear life because I didn't want to lose it and didn't look into reselling.
> 
> ...



Here is my best advise:

1. Do not buy more points (and commit yourself to more MF) until you pay off what you have. Instead, every other year, put a a MF payment towards the mortgate.

2. Do not buy anymore timeshares or points until you are consistently using all your points. Depending on when you are going to resorts, Open season is probably your better bet as it doesn't commit you to anything.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 15, 2015)

presley said:


> A few things you can do with that:
> 
> Book HGVC (obviously)
> Book a one bedroom in any season in any resort in RCI
> ...



From what I understand of open season, you can do this any year regardless of if it's a points year (for example, I'm EOY odd, but could I participate in open season in 2016?).

Also, open season can ONLY be booked 30 days or LESS in advance.

Is this correct?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 15, 2015)

You are correct on both.
BTW, you can book an RCI stay in the current year and up to 2-years hence using not only points you have currently, but also points you would be alloted in each of the following 2-years.

"Total Points Available For Use: Includes available current year plus an additional 2 years of Points..."


----------



## piyooshj (Feb 16, 2015)

I agree with others on this thread. Pay down your mortgage and any other credit card debts you may have first. Do NOT buy more until you have used consistently for few year. Use the following strategies to stretch, use RCI to book properties, point requirements are lower, stay weekdays using your points, use HGVC open season to book cash vacation under 30 days and the last one use RCI last call feature to book weekly vacations at super low rates 269 a week for 1 bedroom suite.


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 17, 2015)

@Ette212 - Hi.  Welcome to the forum!  Timeshares are all about maximizing your vacation value.  Personally , I've used HGVC to exchange through RCI into DVC (Disney Vacation Club) for the past 5 years, providing tremendous value (DVC resorts rent for $500+/night for 1bdrm).  Compared to the price to rent DVC direct, I've already paid off my HGVC direct purchase with the value of those exchanges, with a lifetime left to enjoy the value of getting a week @ DVC for $1000 (3400 pts. x $0.20/pt. MF + $209 RCI fee + $95 DVC fee).  Totally worth the price of admission for the benefits we've gotten.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 17, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> You are correct on both.
> BTW, you can book an RCI stay in the current year and up to 2-years hence using not only points you have currently, but also points you would be alloted in each of the following 2-years.
> 
> "Total Points Available For Use: Includes available current year plus an additional 2 years of Points..."



Is there an RCI conversion chart somewhere? I went to the RCI site directly and I'm not sure how to interpret their seasons.


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 17, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Is there an RCI conversion chart somewhere? I went to the RCI site directly and I'm not sure how to interpret their seasons.



http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/

Specifically http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/club-rules/:

 Point Values for RCI Exchange Reservations​
 Studio​ (Weeks) starting at 1,200 to 2,400; (Points) starting at 120 to 480 (per night)​
 1 Bedroom​ (Weeks) starting at 1,700 to 3,400;  (Points) starting at 170 to 680 (per night)​
 2 Bedroom​ (Weeks) starting at 2,400 to 4,800; (Points) starting at 240 to 960 (per night)​ 
3 Bedroom
(Weeks) starting at 2,900 to 5,800;  (Points) starting at 290 to 1,160 (per night)

Low values are blue season; high values are red season. Most premium resorts are red season all year round (e.g. DVC, HGVC, etc.).


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 17, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Is there an RCI conversion chart somewhere? I went to the RCI site directly and I'm not sure how to interpret their seasons.



RCI points and HGVC points are not related. HGVC has a corporate (club) contract with RCI which gives us (unwashed masses) access via HGVC. Before you confirm a booking, HGVC's 'puters will tell you how many points they will deduct from your account. Expect decent resorts to take the high-end of the scale cited by rfc0001.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 17, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> RCI points and HGVC points are not related. HGVC has a corporate (club) contract with RCI which gives us (unwashed masses) access via HGVC. Before you confirm a booking, HGVC's 'puters will tell you how many points they will deduct from your account. Expect decent resorts to take the high-end of the scale cited by rfc0001.



Thanks! I just unlocked my property so I'm still poking around the website.

Question - why would anyone want to use all of their points for a home week reservation if they can use those points for club reservations?

Also, this is a side question, but I swear I saw on one of the sites that there are units with DVD players - does anyone know if any HGVC units have DVD players?


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 17, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Thanks! I just unlocked my property so I'm still poking around the website.
> 
> Question - why would anyone want to use all of their points for a home week reservation if they can use those points for club reservations?
> 
> Also, this is a side question, but I swear I saw on one of the sites that there are units with DVD players - does anyone know if any HGVC units have DVD players?




I own a gold season at Oahu HHV premier unit, I book home season because its very hard to get club season availability there, and gold season is only a few weeks before and after the summer ( shoulder season).  If I dont use it I can rent it for more than my maint fees, so I want to use the home season advantage. I usually book Memorial week, there is a good demand for that week due to Pearl Harbor/Punch Bowl cemetary and all the military ceremonies.

All the Hawaii units were recently upgraded with Playstation BluRay, and there is a machine to check out 2 movies or games for a 24 hr period free, if you keep it longer there is a charge, its a fair policy so people dont hog all the good games or movies.  


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## ette212 (Feb 17, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> @Ette212 - Hi.  Welcome to the forum!  Timeshares are all about maximizing your vacation value.  Personally , I've used HGVC to exchange through RCI into DVC (Disney Vacation Club) for the past 5 years, providing tremendous value (DVC resorts rent for $500+/night for 1bdrm).  Compared to the price to rent DVC direct, I've already paid off my HGVC direct purchase with the value of those exchanges, with a lifetime left to enjoy the value of getting a week @ DVC for $1000 (3400 pts. x $0.20/pt. MF + $209 RCI fee + $95 DVC fee).  Totally worth the price of admission for the benefits we've gotten.



This is great! Is Disney's Beach Club Villas part of the RCI Exchange? I'm trying to look online but my account privileges are still locked until tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 17, 2015)

ette212 said:


> This is great! Is Disney's Beach Club Villas part of the RCI Exchange? I'm trying to look online but my account privileges are still locked until tomorrow or Thursday.


It is. SSR is most common OGS match/sighting (points), then OKW, AKV, VWL, BLT, BWV, and BCV. You can create OGS search as far out as 2 years (the longer it's been active, the higher the priority for your match over someone else). I would also create a parallel search for all other resorts, or groups of OGSes (e.g. I have one for MK resort--BLT/VWL, one for epcot resorts--BWV/BCV, one for AKV, one for SSR/OKW). Matches require patience. Sightings require persistence and luck (DVC deposits RCI Weeks and RCI Points (HGVC has access to both) -- OGS match only to Weeks, so you still need to constantly check Available Exchanges on RCI for Points sightings). The members-only Sightings forum on TUG is a great resource for DVC sightings. You can subscribe via Tapatalk for notifications on your cell phone so you don't have to check TUG all day long  Keep in mind DCV bulk deposits ~once per month, so you'll see a bunch of OGS matches and sightings throughout that week (the last one was 2/10), then you won't see anything (except last minute deposits and cancellations) until the next deposit (typically Tuesdays @ 11AM). Good luck!


----------



## ette212 (Feb 19, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> It is. SSR is most common OGS match/sighting (points), then OKW, AKV, VWL, BLT, BWV, and BCV. You can create OGS search as far out as 2 years (the longer it's been active, the higher the priority for your match over someone else). I would also create a parallel search for all other resorts, or groups of OGSes (e.g. I have one for MK resort--BLT/VWL, one for epcot resorts--BWV/BCV, one for AKV, one for SSR/OKW). Matches require patience. Sightings require persistence and luck (DVC deposits RCI Weeks and RCI Points (HGVC has access to both) -- OGS match only to Weeks, so you still need to constantly check Available Exchanges on RCI for Points sightings). The members-only Sightings forum on TUG is a great resource for DVC sightings. You can subscribe via Tapatalk for notifications on your cell phone so you don't have to check TUG all day long  Keep in mind DCV bulk deposits ~once per month, so you'll see a bunch of OGS matches and sightings throughout that week (the last one was 2/10), then you won't see anything (except last minute deposits and cancellations) until the next deposit (typically Tuesdays @ 11AM). Good luck!



I'm going to read the member guide... but I just tried to create an OGS on RCI and it took me all the way through to the confirmation page... And then nothing. I didn't get a confirmation, and don't know how to view whether or not there is actually an OGS. There was something about the fee ($209) but it didn't ask for a credit card... I am pretty confused, and also a little stressed that this automatically locks me into a booking if I get a match???


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 19, 2015)

ette212 said:


> I'm going to read the member guide... but I just tried to create an OGS on RCI and it took me all the way through to the confirmation page... And then nothing. I didn't get a confirmation, and don't know how to view whether or not there is actually an OGS. There was something about the fee ($209) but it didn't ask for a credit card... I am pretty confused, and also a little stressed that this automatically locks me into a booking if I get a match???




You will get an email if a match comes through, you have 24 hrs to confirm/deny.  Yes, you need to pay the $209 exchange fee in advance, so if you didnt complete payment, its not set up.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 19, 2015)

ette212 said:


> I'm going to read the member guide... but I just tried to create an OGS on RCI and it took me all the way through to the confirmation page... And then nothing. I didn't get a confirmation, and don't know how to view whether or not there is actually an OGS. There was something about the fee ($209) but it didn't ask for a credit card... I am pretty confused, and also a little stressed that this automatically locks me into a booking if I get a match???


Hover over *Home* then click *My Vacation Plans*.  You'll see a tabs for On Hold, *Ongoing Searches*, Confirmed, Cancelled, Vacation History.  Click Ongoing Searches.  Should show up here.  If you didn't get to the final step where it said Ongoing Search Successfully Created message, you probably didn't create it.  As you found out, you don't have to enter a credit card -- this is optional.  You can click the "+" on the section below Payment to skip payment, then click the Create button to create an OGS.  When an OGS matches, you'll get an email as Dave said, and it will show up on the Home Page and the above page.  You'll have until the end of the  3rd business day (midnight Eastern) after an exchange to Confirm or Release or it will be automatically released.  Until you Confirm it you don't have to pay the $209 Exchange Fee.  If you paid for the OGS, it will just apply that, and nothing will be owed.  If you didn't pay for the OGS, you'll need to pay when you confirm.  You have until end of next day to cancel for refund of fee once you Confirm.  Aside from Home > My Vacation Plans, if you click Home you are taken back to the main screen which shows matches, has a search box, and lists your favorites searches (which you can save after performing a search).  You can also click RCI Exchange Reservations > Exchange Vacations (to browse available exchanges), Advanced Search (to search by resort ID), Ongoing Search (to create OGS), Resort Directory (to find Resort IDs for what you want to search for).  That's about  it!  Note for Available Exchanges you can hold Weeks until end of next business day (vs. 3 days for OGS).  You can't hold Points deposits.  Good luck!


----------



## ette212 (Feb 19, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> @Ette212 - Hi.  Welcome to the forum!  Timeshares are all about maximizing your vacation value.  Personally , I've used HGVC to exchange through RCI into DVC (Disney Vacation Club) for the past 5 years, providing tremendous value (DVC resorts rent for $500+/night for 1bdrm).  Compared to the price to rent DVC direct, I've already paid off my HGVC direct purchase with the value of those exchanges, with a lifetime left to enjoy the value of getting a week @ DVC for $1000 (3400 pts. x $0.20/pt. MF + $209 RCI fee + $95 DVC fee).  Totally worth the price of admission for the benefits we've gotten.



Just rereading this - so to convert to DVC, there is a $680 MF, $209 RCI exchange fee, and $95 DVC fee?

Is there always a $0.20/pt MF for RCI exchanges in addition to the $209 fee that is listed on the fee schedule from HGVC?


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 19, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Just rereading this - so to convert to DVC, there is a $680 MF, $209 RCI exchange fee, and $95 DVC fee?
> 
> Is there always a $0.20/pt MF for RCI exchanges in addition to the $209 fee that is listed on the fee schedule from HGVC?



You may be confused. There is always the $209 exchange fee and the $95 DVC fee. But your maintenance will vary depending on the MF per point of your particular HGVC resort. This is not another fee you pay again, it is the MF you pay for your unit anyway. So for instance, if I want a 2 bedroom DVC it will cost me 4800 HGVC points. My maintenance for that is approx $1150 (or 24 cents per point, so 4800 x .24=$1150), whether I use it at my home resort, use HGVC points in the club reservation window or deposit to RCI. So my particular total costs would be $1150 (my normal MF that has already been paid) + $209 exchange fee and $95 DVC fee = $1454 or just over $100/night per bedroom. 

For non-disney RCI exchanges, there is no $95 DVC fee, which would consistently make my 2 bedroom trades in RCI less than $100/night per bedroom. $1150 + $209 = $1,359.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 19, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Just rereading this - so to convert to DVC, there is... in addition to the $209 fee that is listed on the fee schedule from HGVC?



No. It seems that "rfc" posted this confusing formula merely to show that, after factoring in _all_ expenses related to HGVC ownership, you still save $$ compared to direct DVC booking.  This isn't rocket science: If you want to book an RCI resort (DVC or some other), HGVC asks you to pay the applicable "exchange fee" to confirm the booking (or on-going search). The RCI resort may charge an additional fee (DVC=$95), which you pay to them.
.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 19, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> No. It seems that "rfc" posted this confusing formula merely to show that, after factoring in _all_ expenses related to HGVC ownership, you still save $$ compared to direct DVC booking.  This isn't rocket science: If you want to book an RCI resort (DVC or some other), HGVC asks you to pay the applicable "exchange fee" to confirm the booking (or on-going search). The RCI resort may charge an additional fee (DVC=$95), which you pay to them.
> .



Ah, thanks for the clarification.

I'm setting up an ongoing search now, and I'm confused about why some resorts have multiple codes? For example, Beach Club Villas has code "RD02" and "DV02".

Ahh - just saw this restriction that popped up when I was clicking on available DVC units:

"There is an area ownership restriction at this resort. If you made this reservation using points from an Orlando ownership or a resort within 30 miles of Disneyworld resorts in Orlando, it will be cancelled and you will be notified about rebooking a non-Disney property."

Since I own at SeaWorld, I am guessing this applies to me... Unless it only applies to RCI directly and not HGVC.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 19, 2015)

Why do some resorts have multiple codes:
Most likely, its becuz the resort was built in multiple phases, like HGVC's Seaworld. Each phase may be set up as a separate condo-entity -- Seaworld is listed 2x some places and has two HOA's -- but it's operated as one resort. OTOH, some resorts' codes may refer to a special "club within club" -- a sort'a elite status. One should examine the listings under each code to see if there are any distinctions.

Does the DVC area restriction apply to me?
DO NOT worry about the area restriction for DVC... It does not apply to you becuz:
(1) they refer to RCI points or RCI deposits, neither of which relate to bookings by HGVC on your behalf; 
(2) you may own an Orlando unit, but you do not use "resort" points, but national HGVC "club" points; and
(3) you do not make the exchange on your own account, rather HGVC makes the exchange w/ it's account.
You have no idea what HGVC gives up for these exchanges -- thats between HGVC + RCI.

_This topic has been exhaustively discussed in this forum._
.

.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 20, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> Why do some resorts have multiple codes:
> Most likely, its becuz the resort was built in multiple phases, like HGVC's Seaworld. Each phase may be set up as a separate condo-entity -- Seaworld is listed 2x some places and has two HOA's -- but it's operated as one resort. OTOH, some resorts' codes may refer to a special "club within club" -- a sort'a elite status. One should examine the listings under each code to see if there are any distinctions.
> 
> Does the DVC area restriction apply to me?
> ...



Thank you! Sorry to have asked a question that's been discussed so much. I haven't been on forums in quite some time and have neglected/forgotten about the "Search" option.  Trying to balance making a decision soon on my vacation plans with the time that I have available to actually do research!


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 20, 2015)

ette212 said:


> Just rereading this - so to convert to DVC, there is a $680 MF, $209 RCI exchange fee, and $95 DVC fee?
> 
> Is there always a $0.20/pt MF for RCI exchanges in addition to the $209 fee that is listed on the fee schedule from HGVC?


No, this isn't a fee.  I'm just saying the average HGVC MF fees is around $0.20/point, so the "cost" of your exchange is your HGVC MF fee for the 3400 points required to exchange, e.g. $0.20 x 3400 = $680.  This is paid whether you exchange or not, but obviously if you only have 3300 points, you entire MF is going to the exchange.  So, the _effective_ cost of that DVC exchange is $680 (your MF paid to HGVC yearly -- not at the time the exchange), plus $209 RCI exchange fee (paid to RCI at time of _confirming_ exchange) + $95 mandatory DVC resort fee (paid at check-in for WDW parking/transportation benefits extended to RCI guests, but not related to accommodation).  Sorry to confuse --was just comparing the total cost to the total value of that exchange -- your out of pocket costs for the exchange are just the $209 (upon confirming to RCI) + $95 (upon check-in to DVC).



ette212 said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I'm setting up an ongoing search now, and I'm confused about why some resorts have multiple codes? For example, Beach Club Villas has code "RD02" and "DV02".


The ones you want for OGS are DV01-DV11 -- and DV35, DV45, DV36, DV46 _if_ you want/need a 3/4 night OKW/SSR stay (keep in mind these are considered "weeks" so still cost the same 3400 points for a 1bdrm since HGVC is a fixed exchange rate for "weeks").   For searching points deposits (e.g. saved search) you can include the SDZZ and SEZZ codes, which still show up occasionally.  The RD codes are for rentals (vs. Exchanges) and are not used by DVC AFAICT.


ette212 said:


> Ahh - just saw this restriction that popped up when I was clicking on available DVC units:
> 
> "There is an area ownership restriction at this resort. If you made this reservation using points from an Orlando ownership or a resort within 30 miles of Disneyworld resorts in Orlando, it will be cancelled and you will be notified about rebooking a non-Disney property."
> 
> Since I own at SeaWorld, I am guessing this applies to me... Unless it only applies to RCI directly and not HGVC.


Good catch!  So, by policy, this does apply to you, but technically RCI doesn't enforce it for HGVC -- or I should say _hasn't historically enforced it_.  So, you're good for now, but that could change if DVC ever starts auditing RCI exchanges from HGVC to see if they are from owners of Orlando resorts.  I recommend people not purchase Orlando just to be safe (plus its not the lowest CPP or MF/pt. and does not have issues with booking availability to necessitate the home resort booking window, so no real reason to own there _technically _ -- _not _saying it's not a nice resort, which is why you bought there obviously -- the HGVC Orlando resorts are top notch, like all HGVC resorts).  Long story short, you should be fine.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 20, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> _not _saying it's not a nice resort, which is why you bought there obviously -- the HGVC Orlando resorts are top notch, like all HGVC resorts).  Long story short, you should be fine.



:hysterical:

I bought there, and I don't completely regret it, but let's just say I definitely did not make the most informed decision and it was quite impulsive. :rofl:

I didn't think about the maintenance fees (I don't even know if I realized there were any) and just handed over my credit card.

HAHA!

Anyway, thank you so much for the really informative information.

I'm leaning towards using fewer points at one of the HGVC resorts (studio) in Orlando and saving some points for a different destination/using open season.

Are we also able to book RCI Last Call? I saw that it was like HGVC's open season.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 20, 2015)

ette212 said:


> :hysterical:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we also able to book RCI Last Call? I saw that it was like HGVC's open season.




The RCI web site is not always obvious where the menus are, access to Last Call is included.






Once selected you will notice its a filter you can select at the top.







Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 20, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> I'm just saying the average HGVC MF fees is around $0.20/point...



Since MF's at each resort is based on size/type of unit and not the season in which points vary widely, someone who has a 3500 pt unit (2 BR silver) could pay the same MF as someone who has a 7000 pt unit (2 BR platinum), thus the "average" may have little meaning.



> Good catch!  So, by policy, this does apply to you, but technically RCI doesn't enforce it for HGVC -- or I should say _hasn't historically enforced it_.



That's one view -- HGVC & RCI could decide one day to identify from whence HGVC exchangers come, instead of HGVC simply giving access to inventory that it selects -- that would necessitate a change the relationship between HGVC & RCI. My view is that it would require terminations of HGVC (technically possible), so that owners would actually have use of their own units, instead of these virtual coins (HGVC points). Either way, don't worry about it.
.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 20, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> The RCI web site is not always obvious where the menus are, access to Last Call is included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thanks, I saw that and was actually just wondering if we're allowed to book last call at all, and it sounds like we are.


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 20, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> Since MF's at each resort is based on size/type of unit and not the season in which points vary widely, someone who has a 3500 pt unit (2 BR silver) could pay the same MF as someone who has a 7000 pt unit (2 BR platinum), thus the "average" may have little meaning.


It's meaningful for general cost/benefit analysis to thousands of people.  Obviously, everyone (should) know what their MFs are and be able to do the math.  Here are the MF/pt. for resorts posed in last years MF thread.


> That's one view -- HGVC & RCI could decide one day to identify from whence HGVC exchangers come, instead of HGVC simply giving access to inventory that it selects -- that would necessitate a change the relationship between HGVC & RCI. My view is that it would require terminations of HGVC (technically possible), so that owners would actually have use of their own units, instead of these virtual coins (HGVC points). Either way, don't worry about it..


Not necessarily -- _resorts_ commonly enforce similar sort of restrictions (e.g. 1 in 3 rules).  _DVC_ could easily do so _if it wanted to_.  Passing through what resort codes you own to RCI from HGVC would be trivial -- they already pass through updates to your address, phone number, email, etc. -- just one more piece of data, at which point this could be automatically enforced.  At this point, I think it's safe to assume DVC doesn't care (or is blissfully unaware).  That may change.

BTW, if you click on an available DVC exchange you get the following Urgent Message:
*There is an area ownership restriction at this resort. If you made this reservation using points from an Orlando ownership or a resort within 30 miles of Disneyworld resorts in Orlando, it will be cancelled and you will be notified about rebooking a non-Disney property.*

Like I say, by _policy_ you can't, but technically you can.  No reason this couldn't/wouldn't change at any time.  Resale buyers should beware IMO.


----------



## ette212 (Feb 21, 2015)

Can someone tell me why the bottom part says "One or more resorts are nor searchable"? This is an OGS that I set up.

Destination1 : FLORIDA: ORLANDO AREA
Check-In Date Range : 16-Aug-2015 - 21-Aug-2015
Resort ID(s) : DV01
Check-In Date Range : 16-Aug-2015 - 21-Aug-2015
Resort ID(s) : DV02
Check-In Date Range : 16-Aug-2015 - 21-Aug-2015
One or more resorts selected are nor Searchable -
Sleeps : 4
Room Types : 1 Bedroom
Handicap Accessible : NO


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 21, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> Passing through what resort codes you own to RCI from HGVC would be trivial -- they already pass through updates to your address, phone number, email, etc. -- just one more piece of data, at which point this could be automatically enforced.  At this point, I think it's safe to assume DVC doesn't care (or is blissfully unaware).  That may change.



If it hasn't changed in 20 years (when Flamingo opened), there's no reason for anyone to think it will.
OTOH...

"In this world nothing can be said to be certain, except death and taxes."
-- Benjamin Franklin
.


----------



## rfc0001 (Feb 21, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> If it hasn't changed in 20 years (when Flamingo opened), there's no reason for anyone to think it will.
> OTOH...
> 
> "In this world nothing can be said to be certain, except death and taxes."
> ...


DVC has only used RCI for 5 years   I'm not saying it will or it won't -- just something to consider _if you are buying_ HGVC with the expectation that it _will_ work.  There are lower CPP and MF/pt. HGVC resorts resale anyways, and 12 mos. home-resort advantage isn't needed (nowhere close) at Orlando resorts.  Obviously, too late for OP, but in case someone stumbles across this thread from a search result, want to make it clear.  Not really worth debating since we have no idea if or when it will happen, just saying it could, _and no one should be surprised_. 
:deadhorse:


----------



## eacoy (Apr 1, 2015)

Summary:  I mean this shared information to cut others' learning curve.  Timesharing is a good way to vacation but resist the urge to over purchase until you thoroughly understand your own needs and how they fit with the intricate programs.

Joining in with the confession that is good for the soul:  I bought from the HGVC developer.  Kind of other posters to basically say, " What is done is done.  enjoy your timeshare.". But I then tripled my mistake and bought two additional time for a total of three from the developer.: total 4 weeks. No need to comment, I know now that was seriously wrong.

Good news:  I do vacation more.

Thoughts:  On a slow learning curve I discovered for me that staying within the HGVC properties is the best value and most predictable quality for me.  I took years to figure out the simple calculation explained by others above: HGVC points/MF = out-of-pocket cash value of points (seriously undervalued, not counting initial purchase price now gone forever). 

Why harp on it?  Because I realized and wanted to share that almost always the HH conversion, paying with HGVC points, is in fact more expensive than paying out-of-pocket.  True MF are already paid, but using them in hotels is paying premium cost for often less expensive rooms.  I concluded that my best deal was using HGVC points on HGVC properties and staying where I wanted in whatever hotel had the best cash value. 

RCI and I don't seem to work well together.  Either I am not an effective communicator, or their properties that I have experienced are too varied.  I honestly have gotten better customer service at a Red Roof Inn.  Maybe just me.

Elite program as others have said before me isn't worth it.  Rare upgrades.  Usually treated about like a walk-in from the street person: no better, no worse.  Executive lounge  use nice in big cities but the quality of this perk varies even more widely than RCI bookings.

So four years in, I have the strategy to use HGVC properties that work for me.  If I find that I am not using my points to a significant degree, resale at loss to get out of future MF for all but one week.

Glad to have found this forum because I am a slow learner on my own.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 1, 2015)

This is not meant as a criticism of the OP  BUT as they said they had problem using their pts.  WHY  Because in addition to other financial problem they have too few pts (3500 /EOY) .  To do a single 7000 pt club reservation, they have to bank points and borrow points. If they had more pts then using them is much easier.  

IMHO  if you are buying into any point based TS system be sure to buy enough points.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 1, 2015)

The use/enjoyment of too few or many points lies in adjusting plans to match your resources.
Sometimes, when short, I may use HH-points or even go somewhere where Hilton is not (gasp!).
Nor does it keep me awake at night if I underutilize points. I simply ramp up plans for next year.
Manipulation of points may be a headache, but it's not like it's rocket science.
.


----------

